# Should you use?



## Paelectrician (Mar 13, 2010)

Should you use some kind of dielectric grease on your service entrance conductors entering main breaker?


----------



## McClary's Electrical (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

The NEC does not address this issue, Personally, I do for aluminum and not for copper. I've seen some panels specs that say not to use it. I've seen AHJ's that would turn you down without it. (wrong in my opinion)


----------



## Lou Marks (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

Actually you will find it as a manufacture's requirements, most require it. Better safe than sorry, no literature, it is required. :!:


----------



## Paelectrician (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

If i need to is there a kind you would recommend?


----------



## Lou Marks (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

Any product specifically approved for electrical connections. Actually it is to prevent oxidation and is conductive.


----------



## Paelectrician (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

Thanks!


----------



## raider1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Should you use?



			
				Lou Marks said:
			
		

> Actually you will find it as a manufacture's requirements, most require it. Better safe than sorry, no literature, it is required. :!:


Can you show me where most manufactures require the use of an antioxidant compound on the lugs of their panels?

I have not seen any required.

When UL tests lugs they test them first without the use of an antioxidant compound and if it fails they then test it with the compound. If the lug requires the use of an antioxidant compound then the lug will come with the compound already in the lug itself.

Chris


----------



## Lou Marks (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

Maybe the correct term should have been "when required by manufacture:.

Are antioxidant compounds required on all aluminum wire connectors?

Posted By Underwriters Laboratories On September 12, 2001 @ 1:49 pm In UL Question Corner | Comments Disabled

Question: Antioxidant compounds

Are antioxidant compounds required on all aluminum wire connectors?

Answer

Some UL Listed aluminum wire connectors are prefilled with the UL Listed antioxidant compounds at the factory. For the non-prefilled connectors, the antioxidant compounds should be used if recommended by the manufacturer.

However, the non-prefilled connectors meet the requirements in UL 486B, the Standard for Wire Connectors for Use with Aluminum Conductors, without the compound.

Wire Connectors for use with aluminum conductors are Listed under the category Wire Connectors and Soldering Lugs (ZMVV). Antioxidant compounds are Listed under the category Conductor Termination Compound (DVYW). Compounds under this category have been evaluated and shown not to cause adverse effects on the conductor/conductor combination.


----------



## raider1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Should you use?



			
				Lou Marks said:
			
		

> Maybe the correct term should have been "when required by manufacture:.Are antioxidant compounds required on all aluminum wire connectors?
> 
> Posted By Underwriters Laboratories On September 12, 2001 @ 1:49 pm In UL Question Corner | Comments Disabled
> 
> ...


Like I said if the lugs are not pre-filled with an antioxidant compound, then none is required by the UL standards.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

None required but often applied.

I occasionally see lugs that come prefilled with paste.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Should you use?

110.3 for listing and 110.14 for disimilar metals


----------

